

Show HN: A new way of communication with photos about fashion - wholalotta

www.catwall.com
======
brotchie
Nice website. However, it is not-at-all obvious that I need to scroll
downwards. Perhaps, after landing, if the user doesn't scroll down within 2-4
seconds fade-in-and-out a arrow, or some kind of indicator to scroll?

edit: Looks fine on 1366 x 768. On 1920 x 1200 there's a big expanse of white
towards the bottom of the page.

